# Meghalaya's Living Bridges



## MA-Caver (Sep 25, 2011)

Amazing and you can't get no greener than this! 
In north eastern India there's a place that gets an insane amount of rainfall each year (one year's record was *25 meters*). The locals have figured out a way for a long time to keep bridges from washing out... they use the roots of the giant fig tree. 
Here the video shows a father teaching his daughter how to build and maintain one that he is creating. It'll take several life times but the bridges should last more than 500 years. Simply amazing ingenuity, simply beautiful country and simply beautiful people. 
Enjoy
(hint) nicer to watch in full screen 
[yt]apBO9pujP5E[/yt]


----------



## OKenpo942 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow! Pretty amazing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 4, 2011)

That is amazing
Thanks for posting this


----------

